# Can thoroughbreds be skinny?



## kaydeebug

in another post people tell me that thoroughbreds should not be skinny at all or amnything like that.
thoroughbreds can be very skinny natural. agreed or not?
alot show ribs? yes! some can be fat or hold there weight but some cannot. im raising race horses and ive seen alot that show their ribs. i think alot of thoroughbreds are naturally like that especially if they are alot taller. like the stud im breeding my tb too is 17.2 and you can see his ribs. well i can see my mares ribs after i ride her all summer. 

what do ya think?


----------



## Spyder

kaydeebug said:


> in another post people tell me that thoroughbreds should not be skinny at all or amnything like that.
> thoroughbreds can be very skinny natural. agreed or not?
> alot show ribs? yes! some can be fat or hold there weight but some cannot. im raising race horses and ive seen alot that show their ribs. i think alot of thoroughbreds are naturally like that especially if they are alot taller. like the stud im breeding my tb too is 17.2 and you can see his ribs. well i can see my mares ribs after i ride her all summer.
> 
> what do ya think?


If they are being advertised for stud they should look like this.

Even the ones in race training at the track are not as bad as yours.

Play It Smart, Breed to G3sw and NTR Stakes Producer


----------



## myhorsesonador

You know what I think.


----------



## Golden Horse

A racing horse should look like an athlete, muscle and bone, so yes would expect to see some suggestion of rib.

The horse you posted is skinny looking to me, so no I don't agree with you


----------



## kaydeebug

Golden Horse said:


> A racing horse should look like an athlete, muscle and bone, so yes would expect to see some suggestion of rib.
> 
> The horse you posted is skinny looking to me, so no I don't agree with you


 

see thank you. i believe this person knows what a race horse is. let me find a pic of my mare if it shows any ribs


----------



## Golden Horse

Well this is maybe a bit heavy











This looks great










and Skinny


----------



## nrhareiner

The second horse GH posted is what a TB should look like in weight. There is skinny and there is fit. One is not the other.


----------



## MIEventer

You should never see ribs - period. There is no excuse for ribs at any given time. You should beable to feel them, but not see them.


----------



## A knack for horses

There is a difference (Like I've said) between a light built horse and a skinny horse.

And no, thoroughbreds are not meant ot be skinny.

BTW Goldenhorse, that first picture is too funny :lol:


----------



## Sunny

I have a TB and she is underweight right now. Every time I look at her I have to cringe because I hate seeing ribs.
I don't just say, "Oh, she's a Thoroughbred, she can be underweight," and shrug it off. No, she is now on an enhanced diet to get her to an appropriate weight.

Some breeds, like TBs, may be harder to keep at a healthy weight.
This doesn't give you(general) an excuse to have ribby horses, it gives you the responsibility to get them to a healthy weight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer

Well said Sunny, and I agree. 



> Some breeds, like TBs, may be harder to keep at a healthy weight.
> This doesn't give you(general) an excuse to have ribby horses, it gives you the responsibility to get them to a healthy weight.


----------



## Whisper22

I think everyone knows but is choosing to misinterpret what the OP is saying. 
Thin, lean, and skinny all mean the same thing.

"The Thoroughbred typically has a deep chest, lean body and long flat muscles. They are fine to medium boned. They have well angled shoulders, and lean but powerful haunches."

I think she knows they are not supposed to look unhealthy. And other than that ONE picture of her horse, he doesn't. It is perfectly fine for her to say a thoroughbred is a naturally skinny horse.


----------



## smrobs

Racehorses will be lean, yes, but there is a very big difference between lean and thin. The horse that the OP is throwing such a fit about was thin. The middle one that GH posted is lean. These horses are lean.










Zenyatta









Big Brown









Smarty Jones









I don't see a single rib on any of those horses. However, just to show that a horse can show a rib outline without being skinny, here is another picture of a horse that is racing fit. You can see a slight rib outline, but it is obvious that it is underneath a layer of muscle.


----------



## A knack for horses

smrobs said:


> Racehorses will be lean, yes, but there is a very big difference between lean and thin. The horse that the OP is throwing such a fit about was thin. The middle one that GH posted is lean. These horses are lean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zenyatta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smarty Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a single rib on any of those horses. However, just to show that a horse can show a rib outline without being skinny, here is another picture of a horse that is racing fit. You can see a slight rib outline, but it is obvious that it is underneath a layer of muscle.


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

Thank you smrobs

Those horses are LEAN, not skinny. There is a difference, and these pictures prove it.


----------



## Freda

No horse should be ribbey. TB are heavy eaters and need more food than the typical pleasure horse. High calorie Alfalfa and lots of grain. You must take into concideration the breed and what its calorie use is. My mares are all fat before they are bred to handle the extra energy needs of pregnancy and nursing, my studs are also fed extra during the breeding season.


----------



## Spyder

I am watching the Queen's Plate on right now and NOT ONE of them looks skinny.

And these are race ready thoroughbreds.


----------



## atreyu917

I don't agree with you at all


----------



## MIEventer

Take a gander at the Top Level TB Eventers out there, do you see ribs on any of them? Nope.

They are conditioned, lean and ready to take on the full demaning courses - but not one of them, you can see ribs on.


----------



## Freda

Like I said , no horse should be Ribey, thats underweight. TB are lean, not skinny.


----------



## Speed Racer

Goodness, I must have the world's most unusual TB since they're all supposed to be scrawny unless you feed them a _ton_ of grain. :?

JJ is the very definition of 'easy keeper' and the pictures I saw of him taken at the end of his racing career don't show a skinny horse. Sure, he eats more than my Arabians, but he puts on and retains weight quite well and I sure as heck don't give him pounds and pounds of grain every day.

Racing fit is_ not_ skinny. Lean and muscular look nothing like that scrawny stallion you're touting OP. Even if he weren't too thin, I don't like his build at all. 

Oh, and if you're hoping to get into veterinary medicine, you really need to up your game concerning your spelling and grammar. They're both atrocious.


----------



## Freda

What don't you agree with ? do you want a underfed horse thats malnourished and unable to perform at its best ? Guess I don't understand what you are eluding to. By the way how is Acworth, lived there for many years.


----------



## atreyu917

Speed Racer said:


> Oh, and if you're hoping to get into veterinary medicine, you really need to up your game concerning your spelling and grammar. They're both atrocious.


Bahaha. Thank you!


----------



## atreyu917

I'm disagreeing with the original post, hadn't read the remaining comments yet! I'd quote it if I were referring to a comment!  Sorry for the misunderstanding!!!

And it's good! Boarding is too expensive out here though  haha.


----------



## Freda

I hear there is a 2 acre per horse law there now, boarding 400 a month ? I couldn't afford either, I have 10 horses of all breeds never be able to afford all that money. I'm sorry too, thought you were digging at me. I've had horses since I was about 17 yrs old, have seen some pittiful things, and hate to see underweight horses. I take all precautions to keep mine at healthy weights and work extremely close with my vet to make sure they are healthy. I live on an island in Alaska and have no local vet, I have to fly mine up from MO, so , attentivness to them is of utmost importance.


----------



## Spyder

Spyder said:


> I am watching the Queen's Plate on right now and NOT ONE of them looks skinny.
> 
> And these are race ready thoroughbreds.


It is ladies day today.

Inglorious a filly beat all the boys !!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah for the girls !!


----------



## AlexS

I don't agree with you at all, it's just the same argument as when people say that horses are thin because they are old. 

Here is my TB when he was straight off the track - race fit, no rib showing. 










If you are seeing ribs, you are doing something wrong.


----------



## Faceman

Seeing as you want to be a vet, these might come in handy...
The Henneke System of Body Condition Scoring - Kentucky Horse Council

http://www.admani.com/allianceequine/images/BodyConditionScoring/Horse Body Condition Score Card.pdf

Note that your contention that TB's should be skinny is of course wrong, as you have been told repeatedly...racing TB's should be in a 4 to 6 condition - rarely, though do you actually see a 4 or 6 on the track - although you might on some rinkydink local county track. 

Pictures can be deceiving, but your stud appears to be a 3 or maybe 3.5 in that picture. If that is the case he is underweight.

By the way, most responsible breeders keep their breeding stallions from 5.5 - 6...it is generally wise to keep breeding stock, both stallions and mares, in a moderate to moderately fleshy condition...


----------



## Freda

I agree, no ribs is a good thing. Up those rations. Not all TB are hard keepers, but most need lots of food, especially working TB or any horse as far as that goes.


----------



## Speed Racer

I have some pictures of Secretariat during his breeding career that a boyfriend at the time took for me when he and his colleagues were visiting the breeding farm where he was standing. 

He was a CHUNKY butt, so if you're holding Secretariat up as an example of breeding fitness you need to have seen him during his peak breeding years. Even at racing fit, he certainly wasn't skinny like that horse in your bad photoshopped pictures.

I'll be more than happy to scan and post them tomorrow, if anyone wants to see what the great Secretariat looked like in his later years as a breeding stallion. They're some of my most prized possessions.


----------



## Whisper22

I found an article for horses in general, not just thoroughbreds, although it does mention secretariet.

Horse Weight Watchers

Everyone freaking out over a little rib never sounded right to me. Go back and look at her pictures. That horse does not scream unhealthy, he looks skinnier than ideal in ONE PICTURE. For crying out loud, I swear you people argue for the sake of arguing sometimes.


----------



## Freda

Thankyou for agreeing with me, I was trying to explain that to someone, my breeding stock are always bit to the heavy side, and by the time its over, the stallion is very fit and the mares have enough body fat to go through the winter and have some left over for thier foals. I have no skinny indangered foals, haven't lost one yet. And momma is happy and I let them naturally wean thier foals.


----------



## Faceman

I'd like to see them - Secretariat had a presence about him that few horses can even come close to...


----------



## Jake and Dai

I'd love to see the pics SR if you'd care to show them.


----------



## Freda

I watched Secretariat run at Dover Downs back in the 70s, he was magnificant. He was the horse that inspired me to want horses. And no, he was no little thing. He stood out like whale in a fish pond. How I loved that horse.


----------



## AlexS

SR I'd like to see the pics too! 




Whisper22 said:


> For crying out loud, I swear you people argue for the sake of arguing sometimes.


She started the thread, it's not like we are hounding her.


----------



## MIEventer

Whisper22 said:


> I found an article for horses in general, not just thoroughbreds, although it does mention secretariet.
> 
> Horse Weight Watchers
> 
> Everyone freaking out over a little rib never sounded right to me. Go back and look at her pictures. That horse does not scream unhealthy, he looks skinnier than ideal in ONE PICTURE. For crying out loud, I swear you people argue for the sake of arguing sometimes.


Ask any Vet or Equine Nutritionist - and they will all stress the same thing. NO RIBS. You should beable to feel them, not see them.


----------



## Speed Racer

I'll post 'em tomorrow for y'all. I don't have a scanner here at home, so they have to go to work with me. I've already taken them out of the album they were in. 

The pictures were taken in May of 1981, and in case anyone wants to dispute them and say they could be ANY chestnut TB, I have a close up of his head and you can read the nameplate on his halter very well. :wink:

I was lucky enough to see him win the Triple Crown, so my boyfriend at the time knew if he went to see Secretariat and didn't get me pictures, he was in deep doodie!


----------



## Freda

That would be so cool.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I don't know what picture everyone is referring to but I don't think a horse should look skinny where their ribs are showing. My tb and old girl have their ribs showing a little now that winter has started but I am working on fixing that. I don't think he should look skinny just because he is a tb, the only time I think well he is thoroughbred is if I look at him and my quarterhorse. Of course he is going to look leaner than that chunky butt when they are both good weights. 

Also at work the horses that come in off the track for a spell look lean but never have I seen ribs showing.


----------



## waresbear

That sorrel TB is underweight, way underweight, protruding hip bones & I can count it's ribs. You should be able to feel a horse's last 2 ribs and barely see the last two, like that first bay guy. That is proper weight. I read recently that most peops think an overweight horse is the proper weight & and horse carrying the proper weight is skinny. Reflects on our society though, North America is overweight, so I guess our animals will be too.


----------



## DSJ46

Thoroughbreds are just different. They have a tremendous metabolism, and many run thin, just like some people. I hear it all the time on my listserve. My horse is like me. She eats her weight in groceries everyday (and good stuff...hay, rice bran, oats, beet pulp) and people still go "o, my God! she's so thin!" (And I TRY to put weight on her. She eats like a...well, like a horse!) People said the same to me for twenty-five years. Now that I am in my late 40's, they go "o, my God! how do you stay so thin!"


----------



## Whisper22

MIEventer said:


> Ask any Vet or Equine Nutritionist - and they will all stress the same thing. NO RIBS. You should beable to feel them, not see them.


Obviously that is ideal, but to make it seem that it is absolutely outragous for a horse to show a little rib is just stupid. Like I said, go back and look at the horse in question, all the pictures, there is nothing wrong with him fit wise. The OP never said showing ribs is how it SHOULD be, just that it happens, and thoroughbreds are more prone to it. I can't believe people are actually arguing with that.


----------



## Freda

My Adalusian is thin, no matter how much he eats, but he doesn't show ribs. He is constantly on the move, he's a stallion, eats a lot. But no ribs and/or hip bone.


----------



## JustDressageIt

DSJ46 said:


> Thoroughbreds are just different. They have a tremendous metabolism, and many run thin, just like some people. I hear it all the time on my listserve. My horse is like me. She eats her weight in groceries everyday (and good stuff...hay, rice bran, oats, beet pulp) and people still go "o, my God! she's so thin!" (And I TRY to put weight on her. She eats like a...well, like a horse!) People said the same to me for twenty-five years. Now that I am in my late 40's, they go "o, my God! how do you stay so thin!"


If people are commenting she's thin, then she's likely too thin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

"More prone to it" is very different from it being what is expected and accepted, as the OP seems to be doing.


----------



## atreyu917

Freda said:


> I hear there is a 2 acre per horse law there now, boarding 400 a month ? I couldn't afford either, I have 10 horses of all breeds never be able to afford all that money. I'm sorry too, thought you were digging at me. I've had horses since I was about 17 yrs old, have seen some pittiful things, and hate to see underweight horses. I take all precautions to keep mine at healthy weights and work extremely close with my vet to make sure they are healthy. I live on an island in Alaska and have no local vet, I have to fly mine up from MO, so , attentivness to them is of utmost importance.


I'm not sure about the acreage law, as I don't even own my own home yet. But when I go looking, I'm hoping to get some land. I may be moving back to SC though. And boarding ranges from $250-$550 that I've found around here. $250 is definitely doable, but it's just pasture board with hardly any riding ground. The ring is barely usable. Only some trails. And the barn is pretty run down. Worst thing....no bathroom anywhere on the property. 

I'm 23 and have yet to own my own horse. Doing the research now so when I do get one, I do it right. I'd like a rescue (the pitiful, skinny ones you speak of) but I know sometimes they need a lot of work.

I can't believe you have to fly your vet to AK! That's an expensive vet visit! I'm actually surprised there are even horses in AK to be honest!


----------



## Whisper22

franknbeans said:


> "More prone to it" is very different from it being what is expected and accepted, as the OP seems to be doing.


In thoroughbreds it IS more so expected and more so accepted than in other breeds. She never said that's what you should aim for, nor is that what she implied,


----------



## apachewhitesox

I think only people who don't know better expect it and accept it because of the breed.


----------



## Whisper22

apachewhitesox said:


> I think only people who don't know better expect it and accept it because of the breed.


I disagree with you. I'll post this again just for the hell of it.

Horse Weight Watchers


----------



## Freda

When you look for a rescue horse, try to make sure you don't get one thats been beaten, it will have horrible trust issues. We found a group that the owners had just not had the money to feed them, they were well loved by them. we bought all 3 for 500 bucks, brought them home and started feeding them. They turned out to be wonderful horses. I now use them for my childrens program. Took a while to get them healthy. Run an add in the paper. Free horses are out there, but take someone with you that really knows horses. Don't know if they are still there, but there used to be a couple people that lived in Clearwater Estates, heading out towards Woodstock that kept horses. Might see if they are still there and willing to help. If not, I have a connection in Villa Rica may be willing to help. Keep the dream alive, and always remember owning a horse is like having a baby, lottsa work and a way of life.


----------



## DSJ46

Well, Dressage, I guess I should have been more clear. A lot of barn busy-bodies say she's too thin. My vet thinks she's fine.


----------



## Faceman

apachewhitesox said:


> I think only people who don't know better expect it and accept it because of the breed.


I agree. To whoever it was that said lean and skinny are the same is, of course, wrong. Lean means not a lot of fat. Skinny is underweight. The two are not the same. Arnold was lean at 240 pounds, but I doubt too many people would have called him skinny. I keep my horses lean - at about 4.5, but they certainly aren't skinny...


----------



## Freda

I love Dressage, so dissaplined. Thats what my Andalusian was suppose to be for, but we found he had a hock problem, so we turned him into a breeding stallion. We breed him to Percherons, you should see his get, man are they georgeousThey are tall, big and floaty. Not real heavy like a Perch, and energy of a Andy.


----------



## Whisper22

Faceman said:


> I agree. To whoever it was that said lean and skinny are the same is, of course, wrong. Lean means not a lot of fat. Skinny is underweight. The two are not the same. Arnold was lean at 240 pounds, but I doubt too many people would have called him skinny. I keep my horses lean - at about 4.5, but they certainly aren't skinny...


That was me, and I was refering to the actual definition. You are going off of your own oppinion on the difference between the two, but the OP might not be. One definition of "skinny" is very lean or thin.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Whisper22 said:


> I disagree with you. I'll post this again just for the hell of it.
> 
> Horse Weight Watchers


To me that article just said you can tell a horse is skinny by their rump and the ribs mean nothing. To me that is not true. What about the fat score way, I think its called the Henneke body condition scoring. 

I don't completely disagree with ribs showing if the horse is moving and stretching. When my quarterhorse really stretches out when moving you can see his ribs a little. If anything he would be just slightly overweight.


----------



## Whisper22

The article is just showing that not all educated horse people feel the same way about ribs. I can just as easily say that people who think ribs automatically mean underweight and unhealthy, don't know better.


----------



## DSJ46

Yeah, there's a huge difference between thin and unhealthy. I mean, just look at people. I am an old marathoner, and I still show a lot of rib. If your vet thinks the horse is ok, as mine does, don't worry about it.


----------



## sarahver

Gosh I have been a nark this week. But really.



kaydeebug said:


> im raising race horses and ive seen alot that show their ribs.


Riiiight. Last I remember you had posted a picture of yourself riding on some country race track in what looked like a western saddle and longer stirrups than I ride dressage in. You were advised by many to go and get some real experience in the racing industry before you decided to breed your no-name mare with no race record to speak of to a no-name stud with no race record to speak of. I don't even want to get in to the vet school debate. Judging from your other thread you have sent her off to be bred anyway.

Perhaps your argument could be helped by posting some pictures of your ribby racehorses to illustrate the point you are trying to make? Or any example you can find off the internet to show what you truly mean rather than trying to explain it?

IME racehorses are lean machines but they are muscle upon muscle. If they are ribby they are not racefit as they are lacking muscle mass. That means if they are standing still looking ahead I would not expect to see ribs. If they are walking and looking to the side I would find it acceptable to see some ribs on the opposite side.



kaydeebug said:


> what do ya think?


I think you are young and have a lot of learning to do. Beyond the scope of your home town.


----------



## atreyu917

Freda said:


> When you look for a rescue horse, try to make sure you don't get one thats been beaten, it will have horrible trust issues. We found a group that the owners had just not had the money to feed them, they were well loved by them. we bought all 3 for 500 bucks, brought them home and started feeding them. They turned out to be wonderful horses. I now use them for my childrens program. Took a while to get them healthy. Run an add in the paper. Free horses are out there, but take someone with you that really knows horses. Don't know if they are still there, but there used to be a couple people that lived in Clearwater Estates, heading out towards Woodstock that kept horses. Might see if they are still there and willing to help. If not, I have a connection in Villa Rica may be willing to help. Keep the dream alive, and always remember owning a horse is like having a baby, lottsa work and a way of life.


Yeah, it'd be nice to find horses in the situation you got those horses. I'm not new to horses but I KNOW I'm not experienced enough to deal with a fearful horse. It'd just be nice to get one a second chance.
As far as your connections, I appreciate the offer! It'll be a long while yet before I am ready though. Trying to get college out of the way first haha.


----------



## Faceman

Whisper22 said:


> That was me, and I was refering to the actual definition. You are going off of your own oppinion on the difference between the two, but the OP might not be. One definition of "skinny" is very lean or thin.


I am not "going off" my own definition. As a former bodybuilder and fitness trainer I sort of know what lean - and skinny are.

If you need definitions:

Random House...

"lean - that part of flesh that consists of muscle rather than fat"

"skinny - very lean or thin; emaciated"

Lean is used as one of the adjectives describing skinny it is NOT a synonym. Synonyms include gaunt and scrawny, which more appropriately reflect the term skinny.

One would think this would be intuitively obvious - once again, as with Arnold, a behemoth halter Quarterhorse can be extremely lean with very little bodyfat - but no one in their right mind would call him skinny. You are the one that said lean is the same as skinny. As I said, you were wrong...and you still are. It has absolutely nothing to do with my opinion or anyone else's.

Semantics aside, the stallion is underweight under any circumstances, and as a standing stallion he is very underweight...


----------



## ioconner

You said:
well i can see my mares ribs after i ride her all summer.



I think your horse might need some groceries. If your horse is working harder and more often, are you increasing her intake?


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I don't think Thoroughbred are some special breed who are supposed to be skinnier than any other breed. They are not a stock breed, so yes, they will be built different than a quarter horse. They may take more effort to keep at proper body condition, but that is the same for any individual horse. There is very much a difference between skinny and lean. I think if it were not for the OPs thread which she references, people may be a little more accommodating. But because she is referencing her prior thread, the 'semantics' of lean vs skinny will come up. Ribby horses are not the same as athletic horses. 

I do agree that ribs does not automatically equal an emaciated horse. You would look at fat deposits, muscle tone and development, and the over all look of the horse (preferably by touching and feeling as well) to figure out his body score. However I would evaluate a TB in the same way I would evaluate a QH using the scale already provided.


----------



## corinowalk

I have a skinny TB...I am doing my everything to rectify that situation. I do not find skinny acceptable. He is not skinny because he is a OTTB, he is skinny because he was malnourished and over worked. Now that he is being provided adequate feed, lots of forage and my very easy going work load, he is gaining slowly and steadily. A shadow of rib is still present on him and I wont rest until those ribs are thoroughly concealed under a layer of chub. He shines like a copper penny, has clear eyes, more stamina than I will ever need and prances like a peppy poneh in the field. His health is on the rise...his weight will get there.


----------



## waresbear

Well, North Americans, your horses don't need a layer of chub anymore than you do. Fat don't equal healthy in horses nor humans. Fat is as unhealthy as skinny. To repeat, I just read in some equine publication, most deemed a proper body weight horse as skinny and an obese one as fit. We are a fat nation and putting that on our animals as well.


----------



## Mike_User

The portion of this thread starting with the OP's posting of pictures she did not have permission to post has been removed. Please feel free to continue discussing thoroughbreds without reference to the OP or the specific horses who's pictures she posted. OP, if you choose to participate in this thread again, please do not use yourself or your horses for illustrative purposes.


----------



## Speed Racer

I scanned the photos, but it won't let me upload them, dagnabbit! Says the file is too big. I'm going to try something else. :?


----------



## PoohLP

It depends on the part of the ribs that are showing too, I believe. If you can see the whole thing (and especially the bottm parts of the rib), some groceries are probably needed. But if it is just the top parts you're seeing, what needs to be filled in isn't fat - it is muscle. Increasing the protein content (rather than calories) and working on exercises to fill in that top line will provide the extra definition needed.

Sometimes, I think it is more helpful to look at the hip bones. If they are protruding there is generally no question that the horse needs to put on some weight.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Speed Racer said:


> I scanned the photos, but it won't let me upload them, dagnabbit! Says the file is too big. I'm going to try something else. :?


Glad you got them to work.

Here is the thread for those who did not see it.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/secretariat-pictures-90103/


----------



## Whisper22

Faceman said:


> I am not "going off" my own definition. As a former bodybuilder and fitness trainer I sort of know what lean - and skinny are.
> 
> If you need definitions:
> 
> Random House...
> 
> "lean - that part of flesh that consists of muscle rather than fat"
> 
> "skinny - very lean or thin; emaciated"
> 
> Lean is used as one of the adjectives describing skinny it is NOT a synonym. Synonyms include gaunt and scrawny, which more appropriately reflect the term skinny.
> 
> One would think this would be intuitively obvious - once again, as with Arnold, a behemoth halter Quarterhorse can be extremely lean with very little bodyfat - but no one in their right mind would call him skinny. You are the one that said lean is the same as skinny. As I said, you were wrong...and you still are. It has absolutely nothing to do with my opinion or anyone else's.
> 
> Semantics aside, the stallion is underweight under any circumstances, and as a standing stallion he is very underweight...


A synonym for lean is skinny though, and a synonym for thin is lean, and since thoroughbreds are often characterized as a lean horse I see nothing wrong with her describing them as skinny. So yes, that is your oppinion on what you think the OP is referring to.

I consider myself skinny, but would in no way consider myself underweight or unhealthy. I'm sorry that you as a fitness trainer do not use the word skinny to describe someone or thing that doesn't have a lot of fat on them, but most of America does. So yes, semantics aside.

That stallion looked underweight in ONE picture, he did not look like an unhealthy horse my any means in any other picture. The OP NEVER said that's how it should be, just that it happens with the breed.


----------



## AislingxXx1234

I have a TB mare...she is turning 5 in September and is only starting to not be as ribby- and you should see how much we feed her! I think they are so high stress, they keep themselves thin. I was told she should start filling out this year so I am hopeful! Most young TBs I know are thin, and the older ones are fatter. It may just be how they mature and it may just depend on the horse. That being said, ribs are not a good thing...within reason TBs can be skinny but there is a big difference between skinny and completely underweight. Some of the TBs matabolism and energy can't let them be fat! lol


----------



## Golden Horse

Whisper22 said:


> . The OP NEVER said that's how it should be, just that it happens with the breed.


It doesn't have to happen with the breed though.

Similair myth, nursing foals draw mares down, well yes that does happen, look at Bert here










A thin mare to me, being drawn down, so guess what, you up the feed and in a few weeks she looks like this










So the whole point is you just don't have to accept that a horse has to be thin because it's a Tb, or because it's a nursing mum, you feed to maintain, or regain condition.


----------



## MIEventer

Great Post GH! I agree.

Again, you should never see ribs, you should beable to feel them, but not see them. If you can't feel them, then your horse is overweight.


----------



## waresbear

Wow, that mare chubbed out. But now she's overweight, not good either.


----------



## Whisper22

Golden Horse said:


> So the whole point is you just don't have to accept that a horse has to be thin because it's a Tb, or because it's a nursing mum, you feed to maintain, or regain condition.


But to argue that it's absolutely unacceptable is just ridiculous. Again, she didn't say they HAVE to be, just that it happens. Her idea of thin might be different that your idea of thin.



MIEventer said:


> Great Post GH! I agree.
> 
> Again, you should never see ribs, you should beable to feel them, but not see them. If you can't feel them, then your horse is overweight.


I'll post this a third time just so you know not everyone thinks that way.

Horse Weight Watchers


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Whisper I think you are missing the point though. The OP was trying to say that since TBs are lean that they can not actually be thin.


----------



## bubba13

I don't actually see the big dun mare as being overweight. She has a residual "baby belly," which looks like fat but isn't--just stretching. Her topline is lean. Her neck is not crested. There are no fat deposits on her rump. She's flabby, yes, but that's from being out of shape and out of work. A nursing mare should carry some fat on her to provide the energy for milk production.


----------



## waresbear

I don't actually see the big dun mare as being overweight. She has a residual "baby belly," which looks like fat but isn't--just stretching. Her topline is lean. Her neck is not crested. There are no fat deposits on her rump. She's flabby, yes, but that's from being out of shape and out of work. A nursing mare should carry some fat on her to provide the energy for milk production. 
__________________



Thanks, I will tell my daughter in law that, she just had my grandbaby & is upset over the weight she has gained.


----------



## sarahver

I think another important distinction is that there is a difference between a TB that is in prime athletic condition and one that is a pasture puff. A well conditioned TB will not appear 'ribby' as the muscles surrounding the ribcage are extremely developed.

A pasture puff may show signs of ribs given the amount of muscle wastage that occurs. _Signs_ of ribs mind you, not the outline of every single rib.

*Please be aware that the OP was referring to TB's that are racing given that she stated that she is raising racehorses.* Last time I checked racehorses were pretty athletic. I am yet to see a ribby racefit TB and I have had quite a bit to do with them over the years that's for sure. Same goes for equine athletes in other diciplines e.g. eventing, barrel racing what-have-you.


----------



## Golden Horse

waresbear said:


> Wow, that mare chubbed out. But now she's overweight, not good either.


She isn't actually overweight, as you run you hands over her you can feel every rib, her back bone is prominent, but yes she has a baby belly. As a nursing mother I personally prefer them to have a little bit of reserve to carry them through feeding and then the weaning stress.

Here is a better pic










I agree that we are largely guilty of seeing overweight horses as normal, but then it is easy to get them to thin as well. 

PS.....SHE IS BAY I TELL YOU :rofl: (Sorry people ongoing joke)


----------



## Alwaysbehind

sarahver said:


> *Please be aware that the OP was referring to TB's that are racing given that she stated that she is raising racehorses.* Last time I checked racehorses were pretty athletic. I am yet to see a ribby racefit TB and I have had quite a bit to do with them over the years that's for sure. Same goes for equine athletes in other diciplines e.g. eventing, barrel racing what-have-you.


There is a huge difference between a racing fit horse and a horse that is of race breeding.

From what I understand the horse that started the whole thread was not simply racing fit.


----------



## Delfina

waresbear said:


> Thanks, I will tell my daughter in law that, she just had my grandbaby & is upset over the weight she has gained.


You're comparing a horse to a person!? :?

Although if a person loses weight too rapidly after giving birth, they will lose or greatly diminish their milk supply.


----------



## sarahver

Alwaysbehind said:


> From what I understand the horse that started the whole thread was not simply racing fit.


Yep, that too. Original horse was lacking condition quite obviously. Which led to her posting her barrel racing mare (an athlete in my books) _also_ looking like she was lacking condition.

To say that TB's look like that when in peak condition is just not true. I was just highlighting the althlete part to illustrate WHY I wouldn't expect to see so many ribs i.e. muscle mass.


----------



## Whisper22

Alwaysbehind said:


> Whisper I think you are missing the point though. The OP was trying to say that since TBs are lean that they can not actually be thin.


Sorry, I don't remember her saying that. I can't seem to find the other thread even though I commented on it, but she certainly didn't say that on this thread. 

I agree that a fit racing thoroughbred, idealy, should not show ribs. But it does happen, and thoroughbreds are more prone to it. The thoroughbred she was showing didn't, except in that one picture. Fact is no one knows when that picture was taken and under what circumstances. Most of this discussion was not just about racing thoroughbreds though so, I find it a little unnecessary to jump on the "you're stupid and don't know anything" bandwagon, when what she's saying is actually true.


----------



## Golden Horse

Whisper22 said:


> Sorry, I don't remember her saying that. I can't seem to find the other thread even though I commented on it, but she certainly didn't say that on this thread.
> 
> *I agree that a fit racing thoroughbred, idealy, should not show ribs. But it does happen, and thoroughbreds are more prone to it*. The thoroughbred she was showing didn't, except in that one picture. Fact is no one knows when that picture was taken and under what circumstances. Most of this discussion was not just about racing thoroughbreds though so, I find it a little unnecessary to jump on the "you're stupid and don't know anything" bandwagon, when what she's saying is actually true.


And that is the WHOLE point,and what we are all trying to say, while thoroughbreds ARE prone to being ribby, you don't have to accept it as normal, ideally they should not show ribs....

If the OP had said yeah one bad pic, or 'that pic was taken coming out of winter' or some other reason to explain it, then no one would have an issue. It's the continuing argument that skinny seems to INEVITABLE that we are arguing against. That's why I posted Bert, took my eye off ofthe ball and she went downhill fast, but I didn't sit back I corrected it.


----------



## Whisper22

She NEVER said it was inevitable and only that is was MORE expected, not ideal or what you want to aim for. I'm sure there are plenty of race horses that show ribs if you look hard enough. Looking at the other pictures of that stud, he looked just fine, no ribs. I don't know, maybe the sun was hitting his side just right making him look ribbier than he was. But I took more than just that one picture into account


----------



## sarahver

Whisper22 said:


> She NEVER said it was inevitable and only that is was MORE expected, not ideal or what you want to aim for. I'm sure there are plenty of race horses that show ribs if you look hard enough. Looking at the other pictures of that stud, he looked just fine, no ribs. I don't know, maybe the sun was hitting his side just right making him look ribbier than he was. But I took more than just that one picture into account


Also, one of the photos was clearly photoshopped and it was fairly evident that some photos were older than others. The discussion really centered on the one 'conformation' photo where we could see the horse standing still side on and looking to be in poor condition.

Too bad all the photos are taken down now, this is probably very confusing for anyone who didn't see them before.


----------



## waresbear

Quote:
Originally Posted by *waresbear*  
_Thanks, I will tell my daughter in law that, she just had my grandbaby & is upset over the weight she has gained._

You're comparing a horse to a person!? :???:

Although if a person loses weight too rapidly after giving birth, they will lose or greatly diminish their milk supply. 
 



Yup, when she was pregnant, I was waiting for her to foal. Nicer than saying I was waiting for her to calf! All just teasing of course, BUT if you remain active during your pregnancy (in my day I did Jane Fonda's pregnancy & postnatal workouts, prolly have way more now), you never have to worry about a baby belly for more a few days, in my case anyways. Me being a fitness buff, I find no excuses for being out of shape, even when I was on crutches after knee surgery I was shadow boxing the wall to stay fit.


----------



## corinowalk

Whisper, what you are missing is the fact that she said that because her horses were thin, all TB's are thin. That is just not the case! Some TB's carry a slighter frame and some are race fit and lean, hers were skinny. Skinny alone isn't a huge deal, unless you refuse to acknowledge the fact that thin horses simply need more calories or vet attention. 

I care not what breed a skinny horse is. TB or not, those horses were too thin. 

As far as the world being over populated with overweight horses, I agree. I would rather see a horse on the lean/fit side than the cresty neck side. That being said, those horses looked thinner than my own hard keeping TB. For a horse in full work (as her mare is supposed to be) there needs to be more muscle, less fat and NO ribs. To work and compete actively, they need to have reserves to draw on when the work load is increased. If that mare is actually barrel racing, she will eventually become more and more thin. The demand for calories exceeds what she is taking in. Simple, really. 

Thin horses with no reason aren't okay with me. A thin horse that had a bad winter, is suffering from ulcers, is having chewing problems, has food allergies, is being chased off feed...etc...are okay as long as the owner is getting that horse help. Her horses are thin without reason.


----------



## Whisper22

I don't think it's right to judge on one photo when there were several to look at. I'm not sure of the photo that was photoshopped, I didn't notice.

The conversation that bothered me was not limited to just that stud or even thoroughbreds. There were several oppinions that if a horses ribs were showing at all, it was underweight and unhealthy. I just don't agree with that and I think it's an even sillier suggestion when referring to a thoroughbred.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

waresbear said:


> you never have to worry about a baby belly for more a few days, in my case anyways.


I will not tell 90% of the females in the world you said this.


Psssst, not everyone is a fitness buff...... some of us are obsessive about other things.


----------



## Whisper22

corinowalk said:


> Whisper, what you are missing is the fact that she said that because her horses were thin, all TB's are thin.


Sorry, I don't remember her saying that either. As a matter of fact I think her orginal post on this thread says the exact opposite. 

I think it's obvious that that's what people wanted to see, so that's what they saw.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Whisper22 said:


> I think it's obvious that that's what people wanted to see, so that's what they saw.


This could go either way.... (you could be doing the same thing)

It seems strange that you are the only one who remembers it the way you do and everyone else remembers it the other way.


----------



## waresbear

Alwaysbehind said:


> I will not tell 90% of the females in the world you said this.
> 
> 
> Psssst, not everyone is a fitness buff...... some of us are obsessive about other things.


 No, please tell 90% of the females in this world that there is a solution if you are willing to work for it, want to have more energy, be healthier & look good. You don't have to obsess to be fit, you just have to get off your butt a few times a week and eat foods that are good for you, not just taste good. Ok enuff said.


----------



## corinowalk

kaydeebug said:


> in another post people tell me that thoroughbreds should not be skinny at all or amnything like that.
> thoroughbreds can be very skinny natural. agreed or not?
> alot show ribs? yes! some can be fat or hold there weight but some cannot. im raising race horses and ive seen alot that show their ribs. i think alot of thoroughbreds are naturally like that especially if they are alot taller. like the stud im breeding my tb too is 17.2 and you can see his ribs. well i can see my mares ribs after i ride her all summer.
> 
> what do ya think?


This is the OP's original post...

I don't agree that TB's are 'naturally skinny'

I don't agree that a lot show ribs.

I don't agree that it is okay that some cannot hold weight. There is a reason behind a horse losing weight. 

I don't agree that height has anything to do with weight. 17.2 or 14.2, ribs showing aren't acceptable.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

waresbear said:


> No, please tell 90% of the females in this world that there is a solution if you are willing to work for it, want to have more energy, be healthier & look good. You don't have to obsess to be fit, you just have to get off your butt a few times a week and eat foods that are good for you, not just taste good. Ok enuff said.


So everyone that carries a few extra pounds is lazy and does not eat right....

Love it!


----------



## Speed Racer

waresbear said:


> No, please tell 90% of the females in this world that there is a solution if you are willing to work for it, want to have more energy, be healthier & look good. You don't have to obsess to be fit, you just have to get off your butt a few times a week and eat foods that are good for you, not just taste good. Ok enuff said.


Interesting. Have you gone through menopause yet? 'Cause it ain't so easy to lose weight once that starts happening. 

I'm very active, eat right, and am still overweight. Not everyone who's carrying some extra poundage is a lazy tub of lard. 

Stereotype much there, sweetie? :?


----------



## Whisper22

Alwaysbehind said:


> This could go either way.... (you could be doing the same thing)
> 
> It seems strange that you are the only one who remembers it the way you do and everyone else remembers it the other way.


She only commented on this thread twice and in her original post it pretty much explains how she feels about thoroughbreds, and she's not wrong. People are assuming she meant all these things she never actually said based off of what she did say, which isn't even close. You can go back and look at it yourself.
From my experience on this forum people love to jump on any bandwagon they can because they like the argument, they like to make others feel stupid, I don't know, you tell me. I choose to jump in when it is obvious everyone is purposely misinterpreting something for the sake of the argument.


----------



## Speed Racer

And you're _continuing_ the argument why, Whisper? If you'd STFU, maybe you'd notice the only one arguing is _you_.


----------



## Faceman

Whisper22 said:


> I'm sorry that you as a fitness trainer do not use the word skinny to describe someone or thing that doesn't have a lot of fat on them, but most of America does. So yes, semantics aside.


Oh don't be sorry - I don't, because if I did I would appear rather stupid calling a 250 pound bodybuilder with 3% bodyfat "skinny". Lean, yes - skinny, no...


----------



## Golden Horse

:rofl:

Best get a good seat and your camera, there's gonna be a train wreck.

Fact MOST Haflingers will get fat thinking about eating grass, my Haflinger who is nursing a foal is embarrassingly fat, and just for now I'm reluctant to dry lot or muzzle her.

Fact, I am part Hafie, going through menopause, it doesn't take much to fuel my body.

Bert, who we have seen is on the same grazing as the Haffie, and gets two huge buckets of food a day to maintain her weight.

If it was simple we would all be at correct weight


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Golden Horse said:


> If it was simple we would all be at correct weight


Yes!!!!!!!!

And I guess the banana I had for breakfast and the yogurt and apple I had for lunch was unhealthy. OH wait, it was the three pretzels I had for mid morning snack that is probably what made this fat roll develop. Darn it.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> I guess the banana I had for breakfast and the yogurt and apple I had for lunch was unhealthy. OH wait, it was the three pretzels I had for mid morning snack that is probably what made this fat roll develop. Darn it.


Gasp!!!! You fat, lazy, disgusting PIG!!! How DARE you eat something so horribly bad for you as yogurt, bananas, and pretzels?! No wonder the US is in an obesity crisis! :-x

Never mind that not everyone has the same metabolism. That's immaterial and irrelevant!


----------



## Delfina

And I am in wonderful shape because I am thin! 

The 2 oatmeal cream pies and the ice cream bar I had with my lunch must be healthy because I'm thin! See Always, there's your problem... join me in eating crap food!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

If only I would get off my behind and exercise more. 

Oh wait, this darn job thing requires me to be here, behind my desk all day.

Then there is that almost hour commute and chores and taking care of dogs and the house and ....

Not time to be a gym rat.


ETA - Gives Del the evil stink eye! 

Laugh.

Yes, that is it. I should have dug into the pizza left over in the kitchenette and not said 'no thanks' to the donuts someone had.

Yes, all thin people are healthy. Us over weight middle aged people are just lazy bad eaters.


----------



## Whisper22

Speed Racer said:


> And you're _continuing_ the argument why, Whisper? If you'd STFU, maybe you'd notice the only one arguing is _you_.


Don't know what STFU means (didn't think we were supposed to use text talk on here). Why am I not allowed to say what I think?



Faceman said:


> Oh don't be sorry - I don't, because if I did I would appear rather stupid calling a 250 pound bodybuilder with 3% bodyfat "skinny". Lean, yes - skinny, no...


Body builders don't build muscle like ballerinas, but I'm pretty sure I would consider a ballerina skinny even though I'm sure they have their share of muscle. I guess you can consider a thoroughbred the ballerina of the horse world.


----------



## Sunny

I eat SO MUCH FOOD. I haven't gained weight in two years. Solid 117 for awhile, now.... So I must be healthy, too.

For breakfast I had ravioli. I then had some pie, then some chips, and I just finished some pistachios.
And it's only 3:00PM. :shock:
Going to have french toast and sausage for dinner!


Yes, I eat quite backwards. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Whisper22 said:


> Don't know what STFU means (didn't think we were supposed to use text talk on here). Why am I not allowed to say what I think?


You are allowed to say what you think, but you seem intent on trying to explain what you think the OP thought or meant. I thought the opening post here was pretty clear, and this thread is now stand alone as the other one no longer exists.

If any horse was treated like ballerinas treat themselves then EVERYONE would be reporting then for cruelty :lol:


----------



## corinowalk

For the record, I didn't jump on this thread to belittle anyone. I came on here to voice my opinion. The original thread said that 'most' TB's are "naturally skinny". I disagree. 

You say you only come in to defend the OP....I really suggest you click on her name and read some of her other posts. I assure you, you have hitched to the wrong wagon.


----------



## Whisper22

I use what the OP actually said to determine what she meant, where as others are saying she said things she never actually said. It's a pointless argument, unfortunately the OP is not here, but if she were I feel pretty confident that she would side with me.

Regardless, it takes muscle to do what a ballerina does. Most female athletes I would consider skinny, use swimmers or gymnists as an example then, but I'm pretty sure you knew what I was getting at.


----------



## Whisper22

Unlike some, I don't look at a members past to determine how I should treat them in that moment, sorry.


----------



## Sunny

Whisper22 said:


> Unlike some, I don't look at a members past to determine how I should treat them in that moment, sorry.


I do.

Ever hear the phrase, "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me?"

Same concept.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22

I'm sorry, I didn't realize her lying impacted your life so much.


----------



## Sunny

My life? No.

My trust and respect for her? Yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22

I don't let my trust or respect for anyone control my manners. But that's just me.


----------



## Sunny

Laugh.

I don't think I've had one stitch of bad manners toward the OP. Pointing out non truths? Sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Really? That's interesting. So I suppose you'd put a known thief in charge of your bank account? Since after all, their past doesn't indicate what they're going to do in the future, according to your theory.


----------



## Whisper22

My trust or respect for the OP had very little, actually nothing, to do with why I joined this debate.

No SR, that's not even close to what I was saying, but a prime example of misinterpreting something I'm sure you understood. I didn't realize manners meant having to allow someone access to my bank account.

Maybe you havn't Sunny, but others have.


----------



## Golden Horse

Sunny said:


> I do.
> 
> Ever hear the phrase, "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me?"
> 
> Same concept.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_








Sorry just had to!


----------



## Sunny

Golden Horse said:


> Sorry just had to!


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder

Whisper22 said:


> Don't know what STFU means (didn't think we were supposed to use text talk on here). Why am I not allowed to say what I think?


It is not text talk but the initials for something she would like you to do.

S= Shut
F= f...well the rest is a dirty word
U= Up

But STU can also mean Stuff It.


----------

